# Tricycle Identification



## tim2605 (Sep 10, 2014)

I bought this tricycle about 20 years ago at an auction for my daughter.  Can anyone help me with the year or manufacturer?


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 12, 2014)

Pretty sure it's an AMF Junior model from the late 1950s to early 1960s. Check the photos on this tricycle site page - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/AMF.php - there's one pretty much identical to yours about half way down and on the right. Hope that helps a little.

Dave


----------

